# Weekly Competition 2015-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U F2 R2 U' F R2 U2
*2. *U' R2 U2 F' U' F'
*3. *F2 R U F U' F2 R' U F2
*4. *F2 R2 U' R U' R2 U
*5. *U2 F U2 F R U2 R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B D B2 D2 R B' D R U' F' U2
*2. *D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 F U F2 L D' U L D2 L2 F D
*3. *U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' F2 U' L D' R2 F' D2 R2
*4. *U' R' U F D F2 B R2 U L' B D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' L2
*5. *U D R L U F' L' D B D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 Uw R2 Fw D2 Uw' U' L R B2 F L2 B D Uw' L2 B D B F R' Fw' L' U2 F U2 F' L' Uw2 L B R2 Fw U Rw B2 R' U2 B' R
*2. *Rw' B' Rw2 R' D' L2 Rw2 F D2 Rw D Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B' D2 Rw F' U2 B Fw2 U R B F' R2 F Rw2 B' Fw' F D F2 Rw2 D Rw B2 R' Uw'
*3. *U Fw2 Rw R Fw L' F2 L' Rw2 R2 D B L' R U2 Fw F2 Rw' R2 D' B F D' F' D2 R D' Uw2 U' L' R U B' D' Uw L' D' B Fw F'
*4. *Rw2 F' L' R2 D' U2 L2 U' R' D Uw' U' R2 Uw R' D U Rw2 R' D' Uw' Fw2 D F2 L Fw D' Rw Fw' D Uw2 U' Rw Fw L R' U' L Rw B2
*5. *Rw Fw2 R' Uw' Rw D L Uw B U2 L' B' F' Rw' D U2 R2 U2 L' R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 D2 U' B L2 Uw F R' B2 U2 B F Uw2 U2 L U R2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' U2 Lw' Dw2 Bw U' L B D' Dw' Uw2 Rw B' D U L D2 B' Bw2 Uw' U2 F' L' Rw' B' R2 Fw' F' D2 Uw2 Fw F2 Lw2 B2 L U Fw' Uw2 U L Lw2 Rw D U' Rw' Bw2 Fw F' U' L D' B' L B2 Uw2
*2. *L' Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw' U Fw' Lw' Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 L R Bw Dw L' U2 Fw F' L2 Lw' Uw' B2 D Fw2 Dw' L' Lw Rw' B' Lw Rw2 D' Dw2 F L D Dw R2 Fw U B L Lw Bw U2 L' Rw Dw' Uw L2 B' Fw2 Dw' Rw Fw' Lw'
*3. *Uw' U' Lw2 Rw' D' Bw2 F2 R2 B' Dw U2 Bw' R' Fw2 Rw B2 R' Dw' Bw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 F2 D2 Bw L' Fw L Uw2 B Fw2 U' R' U2 B' Rw D' L R D2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 Uw B' Dw U' R D Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 F' D' B2
*4. *Dw' U2 B' U2 B2 F' Lw2 B Rw R B U Bw2 Lw Rw2 F U' Bw Fw' Uw' L U2 Bw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 D L' Lw Uw' L2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 D Dw' Uw Fw U2 Bw2 Lw R' Bw2 F' Lw' U2 Lw U Bw Fw U Lw2 D' Bw' Uw2 Lw
*5. *B Fw Dw' Bw' U Bw' F' L2 Dw Uw2 B' Fw2 Dw U2 B2 Lw Bw2 D Dw Uw' B Fw' F Dw2 L' Rw' Uw2 R2 D Rw' Uw' L' Uw' Bw' Uw' R B' Bw U2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' Bw' Fw2 Rw B D B2 Bw' U L2 R Bw' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 R2 2F L2 2L B 2F2 F U' L2 B' 2B2 3U2 2L' B' L' 2B' 2D' 3U2 F' U2 F2 2R2 U2 B 3F' 2D U' F U2 2F2 2D2 F 2R2 D2 3U2 L 2U2 3R2 F' 2D' 2B 3R2 2R' 3F2 2F2 2L2 2B 2L' 2D 3U2 U2 2F 2L R 2D B' L 3F D' 3U U2 2R' 2B 2L 3R' 2B2 3F 3U 2L2
*2. *2B' 3U2 B' 2U B2 L 3R2 F2 2R 2U U' F2 D2 F' L' 2L 3R2 3F2 D 2D 2B 2L D2 2D 2L' R2 B2 R2 B 2B' 2L2 3R' U L 2L' D2 2D 2L 3R' D 2D 2U' 2R2 2B 3F2 L 3F 2R R' 2F 3U' L2 U' B2 3F U' L2 D2 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 R' B2 2L 2R' 2B' F2 2D' U2
*3. *2R 3F F2 U' 2R D2 2U2 2B' 3U2 2L2 R' B' 2U2 3F' 2F D 2R2 2U 3R R2 U 2R D 2U' 3R' 2R2 R' 2D' 3F' L B 2U2 2B2 2L 3R' 2R R' B2 3F' 3R' 2D2 3U 2F2 F' 2R2 2D' 2B' D 3R B 2L U2 B' F' 2D L2 2L' 2F' 3U 2U R' D' U' 2R D2 2R' R' 3U2 2B 3F
*4. *F R2 D 2U2 2B2 3R2 R' 2U U' 3R B U2 B2 2D 2U' U 3R2 R F2 3U 2B' 3U' F' 2R' 2U2 B' 3R B2 2F' U 3F 2L 3R' R2 2D2 2R D' 3F' 2L2 U 2B' L' B2 F2 3U2 U2 L' 2D2 3F R 3F2 R' B2 2L' 2B' 3F R 2B' F' L' 3U U' 3R U' 2L2 2F2 2D' 2R2 F' 3U
*5. *2L 3F' D2 B2 3F' L R' 2B D2 L' 2B2 2L2 F' 2U 3R U2 3R' B2 D 2D 2F2 2R B' 2B' 2F' F' 2D 2L R' 2B' L 2L2 3U2 B2 3F2 3R2 3U' 3F' L 3F2 2F' 2U' 3F 3R2 2D2 L 3R2 2R2 R 2B2 L2 2L2 R2 2D2 B2 2R 2B 2F F2 2R' R' 2B 2U2 2L 2R' 2D2 3U R' U' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 2R' 3B2 2F2 2L 2D' 3R2 3D2 U 2B 3D2 3U2 L2 B2 2B 3B' 3F' 2D2 3D' 2B' D2 2R' 3U' 2L2 3L' R2 2B2 3D2 3U 2L2 3U' 2F2 L 2L' 2B' 2D 3R' 3D2 2B2 3B 2F2 3D2 F2 3L 3B2 L 3D' 2B' 3L' D' 2L' 2R 2F' 3R 3B' 3U 2U' L' D2 3B 2U 2L2 B2 2L2 2B 3B2 D 2U 3B 3L 2F' 2D' 2B2 3R 2B 3L' R' 3D' 2R' D R' 3U 2B' 3F' U' 2B2 3F F' R U2 L' 3L2 R' D2 R 2U2 2L' R 2D 2R'
*2. *2B2 3F2 2L 2R2 R 2D2 2F2 2U2 F2 2U B' 3B' 2R U 2L' 3L 3F2 L2 F' 3L2 2R 2U 3B' 3F' 2F' 2L' 3B 2U2 B' 3F' F2 R2 F 2L' 2D2 3F 2L 2D' 3R2 U 3F2 L' 3B F 3D 3U' U' 2L2 D 3D' 3U2 2R2 R2 D2 B' 3B2 3F2 L2 2R2 R2 3F 2D2 3D' L2 2D' 2B2 2U2 3B' F2 2U 3L2 D2 B2 F' D 2L U' 2B' 3B2 D2 3F2 2F' D2 2R 2U 2F R2 3D' L2 3B 2L' D' L2 3R 2D2 3U2 3F 2U' R' 3B2
*3. *L2 D2 2D 2L' 3F2 F2 L' 3L' 3F 3D' L' R 3D L 2D2 L2 2L2 3B 2F' D2 3U' 3B F' U 3B R 3D' U2 2B' 3B' 3F2 3U 3R' 2B 2U U 2F 3R' 2U2 3B' 2R' 3D' 3R 3F' 3U 2U2 R2 B' R 2D 3L' 2B2 2U 2F2 D' 3L D 2R2 B U' 2F2 F' 3D 3F' 2F2 3U2 3B2 U2 L' F2 D 2R 3U' 2L 2U 2L 3R 3D' 3U' 2U2 U2 2B2 D 2L2 2D U R' D' 2D' 3D' 3U' U' L D' U 2L' 3D 3F2 3L U2
*4. *L2 3B 3F2 3L 2B' 3L 2D 3D2 3U 3R2 2R' U' 3B' 2L2 3L2 3R2 3B' 3F2 F' 3L B' U L2 2R' R2 B 3L2 2R' 3F 3D' 2F' 3D L' 3L' 2R' R' 2D2 2U L2 3F' 2F' 2L2 3R R' 3D 3F' 2R' 3U B' R2 3F' D R' D 3L' R2 2B F2 U2 2R2 B F' D 2D 2F2 2R' 3F2 L' 3U' L2 3L 3B' 3F2 2F' 3D2 R2 2U' 3B 3R 2B' R 2F2 3U2 2U U' 2L2 3F2 L B2 3F2 F' 2R' 2D 3D 2U' 2B U' 3L2 2F' F
*5. *3B 3R' 3B 2L 3R' 2R' U2 2B2 2R 3F' 2L B2 3R' 2B' U2 R' F 3R2 R2 3F 2F' 2D2 2B' F' 2D' L' D' 3D2 2B2 F 2U' 2L 3B' 2D2 U 2B 2D 2R 2D' U2 B2 3F 2F' 3U' 2F' 3L 2F2 L' R2 F2 2R' 2B 2D 2L' 3U2 R 2B' R 2D2 3U' R' 2F 2D R' 2B 3R' 3U 2U 3F' D2 2U2 2F L' 3L2 F' 2L' 2R' R' D2 2D 3D' 3B' 2R2 B' 3F2 2L' 2U' U2 L2 3B' F2 3R B2 R' B' 3R2 U2 B2 3F2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R2 U2 F' U R' U R2
*2. *R' U F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U'
*3. *F' U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B D' F2 L B R' F' U'
*2. *D' B' U' L' F D R' F L F U2 F' L2 F R2 F D2 L2 B L2
*3. *U' R2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D F2 U' L' B' L' B' R F U F L2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B2 D Rw2 Fw' Uw' U L2 U2 Rw' B Rw' D Uw2 U2 L Rw' Fw2 D2 L' U2 Rw' R2 D2 R2 D2 U R Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 D R' D' R' B' Uw' Fw' L'
*2. *R2 Uw' Fw2 D' Rw U B2 Rw Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw' R B U B U2 L2 Fw' Uw Fw Uw' Rw2 R B' Fw' F U2 Rw' Uw2 F' Rw' Fw U L Rw Fw' F2 D'
*3. *B2 R' D2 Uw' B F U2 L D' Fw' Rw2 F Rw2 U' R Fw' D F D2 L' Rw D2 U2 L' Fw' D Rw' B2 L Uw' L' Rw Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw D2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Dw B Bw2 Rw' D Fw D2 L2 Dw Fw2 R2 D' L F2 D F2 R Uw2 U' B Fw' F' L' B2 Lw Dw' U Rw2 B' Bw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 R' D2 Dw2 U' Fw2 D2 Bw' Rw Uw U2 L B' Fw Uw L Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 R Bw2 Lw Fw2 Dw Lw2 B' Fw
*2. *B2 Bw F2 Rw R' Dw F2 U' B2 L' B Fw F2 Rw B Bw' Rw D' F' Uw' F' Lw2 B2 Bw2 U' R U2 Bw Rw' Uw B L2 B2 Fw' D' Uw L' Lw' Rw R2 U R B' R D' Dw L Lw' D2 L' Dw Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 U' L' Fw' U2 R
*3. *D2 L' Rw' Fw' Lw Bw2 Dw' L2 Rw D Fw2 F2 D' Bw L2 Rw B' Bw' U B' Bw2 F' U2 Lw' Fw D' U L' Uw2 B L2 Dw' Uw Bw' Uw' B2 L' F Lw' R' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' U' Rw Dw2 Fw' D' U L2 Rw' D2 Lw Rw' B' Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U 2U2 2L' B' 2U U B2 2B2 2R 2D' 2R2 B D B2 3U' 3F' 2F 3U2 3R2 2U' U 2L R2 2U2 3F' 2R2 2D' 3U 3R2 2B 3R' 2B2 D 2U2 3F2 2D 2L R D 3R2 D' 2F2 2D2 2L2 3U' 3R2 3F2 R D2 2U' 3F R B' 3F2 2R' 2F D2 2R2 3F2 3R' 2D' 2L' 3U' 2L2 2R B 2U' B2 2B2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D 2B2 2L D' 3D2 R' 2D' R2 2B' 2D 3D' R' 2U' L' U' 3F2 2D' 3B2 2F' 2R D2 3D B2 3B2 3D L 2R2 3F' F 2R' B D2 U2 F 2D2 3R B 2L R' 3U' 3F2 2L' 3D2 2L' 2U2 U' 3L' B' L D 2U2 3R R' 2D 2U L' 2D2 3D2 U2 3L' F 3L R' 3D' 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F F L 3U2 B R 2B' F' 2R2 F R 3B' F' 2U' 2R 3B 3F2 2F' 3R2 2R2 2F' F 3D' 3B2 3D2 L2 3R2 D' L2 2L2 2U2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 B R' D' U F L B U2 R2 D
*2. *B' U' B' U' R B' L F' U L B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 D2
*3. *F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L B D U2 R' D2 U B' R2 D'
*4. *U2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R' U' B U' L U' R D2 B' U
*5. *R F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R D2 R D' B2 U' B F2 R2 U' L B' R
*6. *F2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 U B2 L B2 F' R' F' R B R'
*7. *U R2 D B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 B F' L D L D F R D2
*8. *D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L B L2 B' U2 F U B' L2 U'
*9. *B' F' L2 U2 B L2 B R2 U2 F D2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U' R2 B D2 L'
*10. *F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F R2 F D L2 B2 U' L' U' B F' U L2
*11. *F' U' L B' R U' R2 U2 R' B' U' F2 U' R2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2
*12. *B2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 R' U2 F' D R' U' L2 R D' U'
*13. *B U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F D F' L D' L2 D2 B' R U' B2
*14. *U B U' D' B2 R2 D2 R B U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 R' B2
*15. *R2 D2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R F' U2 L' B' L' U B' R B
*16. *D F R' D2 F2 L2 U F2 L' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2
*17. *U R2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L B2 D B2 R B F' U' L' D' F'
*18. *L' F' U R' F2 B' R F' U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R' L2 F2 R2
*19. *F2 R2 F L2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U F R2 D F R D R D' U
*20. *B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L F L' U B D R F' U B' F2
*21. *R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D R' B D2 R F2 R' B F D R'
*22. *D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 D' U' B F' D' L' B2 L' R' B' F
*23. *F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R D B' D2 U B2 L2 D F' D2 R
*24. *U2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L2 F' L2 R B U2 R2 D
*25. *U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' L B' R' U R' U' F' R D'
*26. *F' L U' D F' R L U L D2 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2
*27. *F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L' B' F2 D' L2 F2 D' U
*28. *R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D U2 F2 D2 F D2 L D' F L F2 U' L R
*29. *L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F U L R2 U L' R' D' B2 R2 B'
*30. *F' L2 B R' U D' L B' U' R2 D2 F B L2 B U2 F L2 F2 R2
*31. *F' U2 L2 B L2 F U2 F R2 D2 R' D2 U2 B' D' L' B2 L2 R' D U'
*32. *F2 L2 F L' F R U L2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 B2 L F2 B2
*33. *B D' F' R2 U2 F' U D R B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2
*34. *D' R L B' U2 F' U' D' B L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U'
*35. *D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L D U F R2
*36. *R' U' L D B R U2 F2 U D2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F'
*37. *R L U F' B' D' F2 R F' R L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U'
*38. *L2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F' U R B U2 B2 L B' F' U2
*39. *D' F' R U2 F U' R F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 L
*40. *R' L U D' L2 F R U' L2 F D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U' L' F' R F2 U2 B' D' R2 D2
*2. *L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 F R2 F L' F R U' R2 F' D'
*3. *U' D' R' L F2 D' L2 B' R2 B D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2
*4. *D L' U' D2 L F R' L B U' B R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U
*5. *D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F' U F' L' D2 L' U F D L B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F U L' D' R2 B2 F U2 L U'
*2. *B2 D' R B R2 U2 F' D' L' U2 R2 F' U2 F B' L2 F L2 D2 F
*3. *R2 D B2 R F D L' F' R' B R2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2
*4. *B' U2 L' F2 R F L2 D2 R' B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' D2 F2
*5. *B R2 B D' B' D2 L' B' U' R2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L' U2 L2 R2 U R' F L D B
*2. *L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 B L' D' U2 F D' B U' L B2 F'
*3. *U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B' L' U F2 L' R2 U2 B U
*4. *D L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' F R B D L2 U B' F2 R'
*5. *F2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 U L2 B2 F' L2 D B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B' U L D L U' L2 B' R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F2 U' R U' F R2
*3. *R F' L' U L' F L F R D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *L' D2 F U' F2 L' D2 U B F2 Uw2 Fw U' Fw Rw2 B R' Fw' L U' Rw' B' Fw2 D2 F L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' R' U Rw' R' D2 B' U B2 Fw R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' U
*3. *F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L F2 R' U' F R' B L' R2 U
*4. *B D' B U R' D2 R B D2 L' Rw R2 Uw Rw U B' L2 D U R' B2 U2 Fw R F Rw' R U2 L' R' B' Uw L' R' B2 L2 B' D' Fw' Rw'
*5. *Lw Rw F Rw' F2 Rw R' Dw2 U' Rw2 R' Bw Dw F' R Fw2 Lw' B L2 Rw2 R2 Bw D' U' R Dw Bw2 F' L2 F2 Lw' Rw' R Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 F' Dw B' F R' F D' R2 Bw' Fw Uw' U R' D' Rw' R Uw R2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R B' U R' L U l r b
*2. *B' L U' B L' R' L' U' r' b u'
*3. *B R' B L B R' U' L r u
*4. *R L' U' L R B' R' U l b' u'
*5. *L' U' B U' B R' L' U l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (0, 3)
*3. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -5)
*4. *(3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 5) / (0, -2)
*5. *(4, 6) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R' L' D' R L R D' U' D' U'
*2. *R' U D L' D' R U L U' D' U'
*3. *U D' R D' U' D' U' L' U' D' U'
*4. *R L' U D' L R' U L' U' D' U'
*5. *R' U' R' D U R' D R U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 23, 2015)

5x5 : 3:06.19, 2:25.39, 2:46.54, 2:40.50, 2:36.46 (ao5 = 2:41.17)
megaminx : 2:17.88, 2:32.74, 2:40.65, 2:30.00, 2:21.06 (ao5 = 2:27.93)
pyraminx : 6.95, 7.52, 6.49, 6.36, 5.42 (ao5 = 6.60)
clock: 15.95, 12.64, 11.76, 12.36, 12.37 (ao5 = 12.46)
OH: 50.80, 1:01.92, 1:37.38, 1:07.62, 1:03.97 (ao5 = 1:04.50)
3x3: 20.94, 18.82, 28.48, 15.46, 22.16+ (ao5 = 20.64)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 23, 2015)

2x2 : 3.68, 4.73, (5.43), 5.14, (3.49) = 4.52
3x3 : (18.68), 14.59, 15.78, (12.48), 14.95 = 15.11
4x4 : 59.35, 55.06, 1:00.33, (52.19), (1:01.01) = 58.25
5x5 : (1:53.44), (1:32.33), 1:47.77, 1:39.49, 1:42.14 = 1:43.13
6x6 : (3:13.87), 3:05.25, (2:52.51), 3:06.70, 2:54.62 = 3:02.19
7x7 : (4:26.18), 4:11.58, 4:20.50, 4:15.45, (4:10.23) = 4:15.84
OH : 49.09, (36.15), 43.21, (49.96), 37.27 = 43.19
Megaminx : 1:33.81, 1:34.33, 1:39.05, (1:31.02), (1:39.80) = 1:35.73
Square-1 : 1:04.46, 41.57, (1:05.19), 1:04.93, (36.74) = 56.99
Skewb : (4.88), (9.98), 8.36, 5.68, 7.61 = 7.22


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jun 24, 2015)

3x3
a05: 17.43

1. 16.88 U R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R' D' R' F' D' R2 B' L 
2. 18.56 U' R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 D F2 R D' R U' B F2 U F U' L 
3. (14.48) R' F L2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L U R2 U B' F2 D U 
4. 16.85 D' F2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 B' L' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R 
5. (18.82) L' U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U' F' L2 R D L


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 24, 2015)

2x2: (8.88), 7.68, 7.65, 8.13, (3.78) = 7.82
3x3: 14.12, 14.76, 14.37, (24.27), (11.89) = 14.42
4x4: (DNF), 1:18.61, 1:08.36, (59.96), 1:15.51 = 1:14.16
OH: (54.92), 36.37, 42.84, (24.59), 28.45
Pyraminx: (23.81), 17.41, 12.72, 9.46, (8.99) = 13.20
3BLD: 4:54.65, ...


----------



## DiogoFaria1 (Jun 24, 2015)

3x3 average: 24.88
1. (22.01)
2. 24.52
3. 24.73
4. 25.39
5. (25.80)


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 24, 2015)

2x2x2
*14.76 *(13.21), 14.89, 14.52, 14.86, (43.58) Made a big mistake in my PBL on the last solve, so had to start over from scratch
3x3x3
*54.35 *48.80, (43.86), 58.45, 55.79, (1:04.90)


----------



## CaptainB (Jun 25, 2015)

2x2 4.947 4.157 (5.225) (3.709) 5.051 = 4.718 avg5
3x3 (34.805) 19.274 21.851 19.287 (17.888) = 20.137 avg5 
pyraminx 11.263 9.927 11.434 (8.441) (20.151) =10.875 avg5
skewb 13.627 12.368 (10.740) 10.845 (13.909) = 12.280 avg5


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 25, 2015)

I just found out about this... 
2x2: 6.58, (9.57), 8.89, 7.75, (5.02) = 7.74 ao5
3x3: 31.14, 43.20, (30.69), 41.75, (43.89) = 38.70 ao5
4x4: (2:24.50), 2:11.36, (1:59.64 [PB]), 2:07.01, 2:19.77 = 2:12.71 ao5 [PB]
5x5: (6:05.41), 7:48.12, (7:49.78), 6:47.66, 7:14.74 = 7:16.84 ao5
6x6: 9:00.19, 8:48.08, 8:51.51, (8:04.43), (10:58.46) = 8:53.26 ao5 [PB]
7x7: 14:22.82, 14:09.43, (13:13.062 [PB]), (16:51.97), 13:55.40 = 14:09.22 ao5 [PB]
OH: (2:45.33), 2:33.00, 2:22.20, (1:46.30), 1:53.52 = 2:16.24 ao5
Pyra: 8.26, (10.72), 9.39, (5.77), 8.40 = 8.68 ao5
Skewb: (42.63), 32.00, (23.34), 34.94, 28.82 = 31.92 ao5
Mega: (6:06.02), 5:54.11, (4:43.91), 4:56.47, 5:10.20 = 5:20.26 ao5
Clock: (18.57), 25.56, (32.51), 22.32, 22.51 = 23.46 ao5
SQ1: (1:42.44), 1:26.89, 1:22.39, (1:00.33), 1:08.92 = 1:19.40 ao5
FMC: 97 single
I'm horrible at all of them... except for Pyra and maybe 2x2.


----------



## JaySigner (Jun 25, 2015)

2x2: 4.80, (4.19), 4.77, (DNF), 7.44 = 5.67 ao5
3x3: 16.91, (13.71), 14.46, (17.45), 15.11 = 15.49 ao5
4x4: 1:22.70, 1:14.37, 1:42.19, (1:52.37), (1:10.60) = 1:26.42 ao5


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 25, 2015)

How did the guy Chirag Budnar got 3x3 average 2.63. I think it is fake. Its in this page - https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php?showRecords=1337


----------



## h2f (Jun 25, 2015)

And FMC solution doesnt work. lel


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (21.23) 20.31 18.72 18.44 (16.68) = *19.16*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2015)

222 (3.60), 5.83, 6.16, 4.07, (6.73) = 5.35
333 19.28, 8.61, 20.24, (21.43), (14.35), = 19.38 [bj]
444 (1:02.08), (1:17.31), 1:10.82, 1:02.09, 1:04.25, = 1:05.72 [PB?]
555 2:11.48, (2:23.47), (1:59.03), 2:14.07, 2:20.59, = 2:15.38
666 4:34.53, 4:19.69, 4:34.31, (5:34.66), (4:08.37) = 4:29.51
777 (7:09.98), 6:47.21, (6:16.09), 6:38.85, 6:36.82 = 6:40.96
2-4 1:30.93
2-5 4:00.31
prya (8.63), (17.10), 13.05, 13.04, 11.88, = 12.66
mega 3:59.48, (4:23.81), 4:16.79, (3:07.49), 4:09.47 = 4:08.58
skewb 12.82, 15.02, 15.97, (21.02), (11.95), = 14.60
OH (57.69), 1:17.18, 1:03.35, (2:01.72), 1:12.18 = 1:10.91
fmc 56

U F2 U R2 B2 [cross] U' R U' R' [F2l1] L' U L B U2 B' U' L U' L' [F2l2] F U2 F' U' B U' B' [F2l3]
F U F' U L' U' L U L' U L2 [F2l4] F U F' U' L' [OLL] U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 [PLL]


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

When does this competition close and the next start?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 28, 2015)

Monday at 7:00pm.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 28, 2015)

2x2: (5.33), (10.31), 7.81,9.03, 7.58 = 8.15
3x3: (29.11), 27.52, 22.99, (18.81 OLL skip), 25.87 = 25.46 

Need to warm up FIRST next time! lol


----------



## Speedysolver (Jun 28, 2015)

3x3x3 best solve 16.74


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2015)

*3x3:* (17.23), 15.90, (14.25), 15.36, 16.06 = 15.77
*4x4:* 56.19, 56.47, (51.42), 52.03, (57.47) = 54.90
*5x5:* (1:45.90), (1:38.19), 1:40.48, 1:42.70, 1:43.36 = 1:42.18
*6x6:* (2:49.10), 3:16.14, 3:07.82, 3:03.64, (3:20.17) = 3:09.20
*7x7:* (4:24.33), 4:28.63, 4:40.38, (4:45.32), 4:42.94 = 4:37.32
*OH:* (DNF), 36.70, (31.23), 42.38, 44.83 = 41.30
*Megaminx:* 1:59.53, (1:54.89), 1:57.80, 1:57.29, (2:09.91) = 1:58.21

Well... Megaminx and 4x4 pretty good actually. The rest crap. Crazy XD


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 29, 2015)

2x2: 4.90, (5.35), 3.75, 3.33, (3.10) = 3.99
3x3: 11.89, (11.77), 14.18, (DNF(15.53)), 14.05 = 13.37
4x4: 58.02, 1:06.12, (55.38), (1:08.78), 57.94 = 1:00.69
5x5: (2:03.91), (1:50.60), 1:52.71, 1:55.70, 1:58.09 = 1:55.50
3x3 OH: (20.18), 25.19, (DNF(25.10)), 24.96, 20.85 = 23.67
Megaminx: (2:18.85), 2:06.94, 2:11.80, 2:12.64+, (2:06.84) = 2:10.46
Pyraminx: 4.89, 3.80, (5.85), (3.69), 5.10 = 4.60
Square-1: (22.34), (38.04), 35.75, 31.80, 27.38 = 31.64
Skewb: (15.98), 12.81, 12.02, (11.22), 15.81 = 13.55


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> When does this competition close and the next start?





Ordway Persyn said:


> Monday at 7:00pm.


Um... It's past 7:00. I don't mean to complain, but I was really looking forward to the next weekly comp...


----------



## fdcuber (Jun 30, 2015)

3x3 Average of 5: 10.92
1. 10.82 
2. 10.91 
3. (9.45) 
4. 11.03 
5. (11.29) 

2x2 Average of 5: 5.84
1. 6.87
2. (7.19) 
3. 4.73 
4. 5.93 
5. (4.12) 

3x3 OH Average of 5: 22.63
1. 22.95 
2. (23.92) 
3. 22.08 
4. (20.79) 
5. 22.85


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Um... It's past 7:00. I don't mean to complain, but I was really looking forward to the next weekly comp...



Welcome to the weekly contests!

I'd rather say it starts Tuesday morning (at least here in Sweden). 
But it happens now and then that we are a little late, there's a life outside cubing that sometimes interfere.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry - it's up now.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 30, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Welcome to the weekly contests!
> 
> I'd rather say it starts Tuesday morning (at least here in Sweden).
> But it happens now and then that we are a little late, there's a life outside cubing that sometimes interfere.



It's all good.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2015)

Speedysolver said:


> 3x3x3 best solve 16.74


Welcome to the weekly comp you too !!
You have to submit all five solves, we compete in averages (except for FMC and BLD), not only the best solve.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2015)

And then results for week 26: congrats to Iggy, brandbest1 and not_kevin (who shares #2&3)

*2x2x2*(40)

 1.82 stevecho816
 2.14 Owczar
 2.50 Iggy
 2.57 AndersB
 2.67 AustinReed
 2.85 DanpHan
 3.13 Nihahhat
 3.19 cuberkid10
 3.20 Isaac Lai
 3.53 G2013
 3.57 Cale S
 3.84 ichcubegern
 3.87 bullahg
 3.99 Daniel Wu
 4.04 jasseri
 4.06 FaLoL
 4.13 CyanSandwich
 4.18 not_kevin
 4.35 EMI
 4.52 bacyril
 4.53 brandbest1
 4.71 CaptainB
 5.02 timmthelion
 5.10 jaysammey777
 5.35 Ordway Persyn
 5.46 giorgi
 5.67 JaySigner
 5.70 LostGent
 5.84 fdcuber
 5.87 JustinTimeCuber
 7.15 Kenneth Svendson
 7.74 YouCubing
 7.82 notfeliks
 7.85 CubeWizard23
 7.92 h2f
 8.39 ickathu
 9.36 cubelazzi
 10.95 Keystonecubing
 14.17 MatsBergsten
 14.76 ronaldm
*3x3x3 *(49)

 8.88 stevecho816
 9.76 EMI
 9.80 AustinReed
 10.47 Iggy
 10.92 fdcuber
 11.37 giorgi
 11.86 cuberkid10
 12.12 jasseri
 12.20 not_kevin
 12.36 ichcubegern
 12.52 AndersB
 13.11 Nihahhat
 13.37 Daniel Wu
 13.64 FaLoL
 13.73 JustinTimeCuber
 13.83 brandbest1
 14.00 qaz
 14.42 notfeliks
 15.11 bacyril
 15.44 bullahg
 15.49 JaySigner
 15.77 Dene
 16.04 Cale S
 16.20 G2013
 16.34 Isaac Lai
 16.51 CyanSandwich
 17.05 TheLegendisReal
 17.91 jaysammey777
 17.94 timmthelion
 17.96 Ordway Persyn
 18.26 LostGent
 18.80 MAttyMatt97
 19.16 MarcelP
 19.31 ickathu
 19.34 Kenneth Svendson
 20.13 CaptainB
 20.64 pyr14
 21.86 Schmidt
 22.13 Keystonecubing
 22.18 h2f
 23.49 ComputerGuy365
 24.71 DiogoFaria1
 25.05 cubelazzi
 25.46 CubeWizard23
 25.93 Bubbagrub
 28.06 bulletpal
 33.68 MatsBergsten
 38.70 YouCubing
 54.35 ronaldm
*4x4x4*(26)

 37.88 EMI
 47.49 Iggy
 52.38 not_kevin
 52.68 cuberkid10
 54.24 ichcubegern
 54.73 FaLoL
 54.90 Dene
 55.60 brandbest1
 56.71 Nihahhat
 58.25 bacyril
 1:00.69 Daniel Wu
 1:02.16 jasseri
 1:05.72 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.73 Cale S
 1:10.29 ickathu
 1:10.40 Isaac Lai
 1:10.98 timmthelion
 1:14.16 notfeliks
 1:18.35 Kenneth Svendson
 1:21.16 h2f
 1:26.13 MAttyMatt97
 1:26.42 JaySigner
 1:40.14 LostGent
 2:05.29 Bubbagrub
 2:12.24 MatsBergsten
 2:12.71 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:29.35 Iggy
 1:32.72 ichcubegern
 1:40.67 not_kevin
 1:42.18 Dene
 1:43.13 bacyril
 1:55.50 Daniel Wu
 1:59.15 cuberkid10
 2:05.35 brandbest1
 2:06.33 Cale S
 2:15.38 Ordway Persyn
 2:23.71 ickathu
 2:35.03 Kenneth Svendson
 2:41.17 pyr14
 3:28.23 h2f
 4:41.79 MatsBergsten
 7:16.84 YouCubing
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:02.19 bacyril
 3:04.71 AustinReed
 3:09.20 Dene
 3:21.09 ichcubegern
 3:29.03 not_kevin
 4:17.95 brandbest1
 4:29.51 Ordway Persyn
 5:12.60 Kenneth Svendson
 8:53.26 YouCubing
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:15.84 bacyril
 4:33.19 FaLoL
 4:37.32 Dene
 5:02.75 AustinReed
 5:14.27 not_kevin
 6:40.96 Ordway Persyn
 8:29.46 Kenneth Svendson
14:09.22 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.05 AndersB
 18.44 Iggy
 18.45 not_kevin
 21.46 ichcubegern
 21.96 EMI
 22.63 fdcuber
 22.80 brandbest1
 23.62 Nihahhat
 23.67 Daniel Wu
 24.79 giorgi
 25.55 FaLoL
 28.69 bullahg
 29.07 jasseri
 34.05 cuberkid10
 35.89 notfeliks
 36.93 Kenneth Svendson
 41.30 Dene
 43.18 Isaac Lai
 43.19 bacyril
 49.00 Bubbagrub
 49.67 h2f
 55.74 CyanSandwich
 1:04.50 pyr14
 1:05.76 LostGent
 1:10.90 Ordway Persyn
 2:16.24 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:10.30 Kenneth Svendson
 1:53.33 Iggy
 3:56.36 not_kevin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 6.47 Owczar
 9.87 Iggy
 15.45 EMI
 17.73 Cale S
 27.81 MatsBergsten
 28.88 brandbest1
 28.97 CyanSandwich
 39.28 h2f
 45.64 G2013
 1:02.58 AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 38.37 Iggy
 58.09 Cale S
 1:09.97 CyanSandwich
 1:23.19 MatsBergsten
 1:36.82 brandbest1
 1:38.00 h2f
 1:41.02 EMI
 2:02.99 not_kevin
 2:12.84 MAttyMatt97
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:05.29 Cale S
 3:49.10 Iggy
 6:52.88 MatsBergsten
 9:45.38 h2f
21:29.09 MAttyMatt97
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:50.04 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

19/25 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
3/3 (13:44)  h2f
3/5 ( 7:37)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 51.13 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 53.11 EMI
 1:03.32 Iggy
 1:07.53 brandbest1
 1:12.79 cuberkid10
 1:30.71 ichcubegern
 1:30.93 Ordway Persyn
 1:32.73 timmthelion
 1:36.93 Isaac Lai
 1:54.44 Kenneth Svendson
 2:07.18 h2f
 3:17.30 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:40.72 Iggy
 2:56.89 ichcubegern
 4:00.31 Ordway Persyn
 4:12.13 Kenneth Svendson
 5:47.09 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 1.48 brandbest1
 1.92 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.84 brandbest1
*Skewb*(17)

 4.14 Cale S
 6.08 Isaac Lai
 7.22 bacyril
 7.97 giorgi
 8.75 not_kevin
 8.93 brandbest1
 9.00 Iggy
 10.98 FaLoL
 12.27 CaptainB
 12.55 CyanSandwich
 13.55 Daniel Wu
 14.60 Ordway Persyn
 14.75 ichcubegern
 20.22 timmthelion
 20.35 LostGent
 20.88 h2f
 31.92 YouCubing
*Clock*(9)

 11.61 Nihahhat
 11.99 Iggy
 12.46 pyr14
 15.31 EMI
 15.60 Kenneth Svendson
 15.92 not_kevin
 18.55 brandbest1
 23.46 YouCubing
 24.00 h2f
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.19 Iggy
 4.58 port
 4.60 Daniel Wu
 4.75 Isaac Lai
 5.98 cuberkid10
 6.10 AustinReed
 6.49 ichcubegern
 6.60 pyr14
 7.28 brandbest1
 7.48 EMI
 7.74 Cale S
 8.06 FaLoL
 8.42 not_kevin
 8.65 giorgi
 8.68 YouCubing
 8.88 Kenneth Svendson
 10.87 CaptainB
 12.65 timmthelion
 13.19 Keystonecubing
 13.20 notfeliks
 22.35 LostGent
 23.47 bulletpal
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:24.97 Iggy
 1:30.38 AustinReed
 1:35.73 bacyril
 1:47.35 brandbest1
 1:58.21 Dene
 2:10.46 Daniel Wu
 2:27.93 pyr14
 2:43.50 Isaac Lai
 4:08.58 Ordway Persyn
 5:20.26 YouCubing
*Square-1*(11)

 13.41 EMI
 13.97 brandbest1
 18.22 not_kevin
 21.11 Iggy
 29.12 port
 31.53 Nihahhat
 31.64 Daniel Wu
 32.24 Cale S
 44.29 okayama
 56.99 bacyril
 1:19.40 YouCubing
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 Attila
26 okayama
36 AndersB
37 G2013
37 h2f
42 CyanSandwich
56 Ordway Persyn
97 YouCubing

*Contest results*

324 Iggy
224 brandbest1
224 not_kevin
202 EMI
199 ichcubegern
178 Cale S
175 Daniel Wu
172 cuberkid10
172 CyanSandwich
171 bacyril
149 FaLoL
146 AustinReed
143 Nihahhat
141 Isaac Lai
135 Ordway Persyn
131 AndersB
125 h2f
123 Dene
117 Kenneth Svendson
111 giorgi
110 jasseri
94 stevecho816
88 G2013
87 fdcuber
84 YouCubing
82 bullahg
79 notfeliks
77 timmthelion
70 MatsBergsten
67 pyr14
60 LostGent
57 JaySigner
56 CaptainB
54 Owczar
53 ickathu
51 JustinTimeCuber
46 MAttyMatt97
44 jaysammey777
37 DanpHan
36 qaz
34 port
26 TheLegendisReal
26 Bubbagrub
25 Keystonecubing
24 okayama
20 MarcelP
18 CubeWizard23
18 Attila
16 cubelazzi
15 Schmidt
12 ComputerGuy365
11 DiogoFaria1
10 bulletpal
7 ronaldm


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol, I'm bottom of the list for every event I did except for 2x2, 3x3, Pyra and Clock... Don't ask me how, but I managed to scrape out 84 points and get in to the top 50%.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 30, 2015)

As expected I managed to be last in both events, let's see if I can do better this week


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh dear I am 14th in my first week. I think I need to up my game.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2015)

Won by 100 points  First time I seriously competed in ages lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Lol, I'm bottom of the list for every event I did except for 2x2, 3x3, Pyra and Clock... Don't ask me how, but I managed to scrape out 84 points and get in to the top 50%.



It is because you get points in two ways.
1) you get 1 point in each event for every competitor you beat
2) you get points for each event regardless of your result and place,
1 or 2 for the easy/fast events (like Magic, 2x2 and Skewb) up to 10 points
or more for FMC and the big bld events.

You did lot of events, more than most and definitely more than most newcomers!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not in the pyraminx rankings?
also my 3x3 rankings are wrong


----------

